# Winter Weather in Canada= depression?



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm moving out to Ca either Toronto or Calgary later this year on a work permit. A friend of mine however has advised against claiming the winter is depressing!? I like snow and don't mind hibernation, are they being extreme? Any advice is appreciated


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, they are being extreme. And unless they have lived in either of those cities and experienced their winters how would your friend know anything about them or how people deal with them?

I hate winter and, even though this one has been worse than any in recent memory and seems to be dragging on forever, I am nowhere near depressed. And I don't know anybody who is depressed by it. Tired of it? Sure. Depressed? No. Then again, I know people who love winter and who do not want it to end.

Also, we are far better equipped to deal with winter weather than Britain is. A couple of inches of snow does not shut us down, we barely even notice it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Monthly and Yearly Weather Averages for Calgary, CAN

https://weatherspark.com/averages/28179/Toronto-Ontario-Canada


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

colchar said:


> Yes, they are being extreme. And unless they have lived in either of those cities and experienced their winters how would your friend know anything about them or how people deal with them? I hate winter and, even though this one has been worse than any in recent memory and seems to be dragging on forever, I am nowhere near depressed. And I don't know anybody who is depressed by it. Tired of it? Sure. Depressed? No. Then again, I know people who love winter and who do not want it to end. Also, we are far better equipped to deal with winter weather than Britain is. A couple of inches of snow does not shut us down, we barely even notice it.


 thanks colchar, they've visited and have relatives there but haven't lived there. Good to hear it's not true


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Monthly and Yearly Weather Averages for Calgary, CAN https://weatherspark.com/averages/28179/Toronto-Ontario-Canada


 thank you very helpful


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I moved to Toronto from Belgium, and I must say that in my opinion it was far more dangerous driving in Belgium after snow than it is here! I was afraid of it, but this is my 4th winter and I think there were only 3 or 4 days in total that I felt very uncomfortable in my car during winter.

Calgary gets a lot more snow than Toronto.

I like winters here, so close to the lake. We often go for a short stroll, and it's so nice with the ice and the geese. Yes, at times it's really really cold and I can only stay there for about 15 minutes, but then we walk to our favourite coffee shop for a hot chocolate milk. Hmmm!


----------



## Goodwill (Mar 6, 2014)

In Canada they are well equipped for snow. The main thing is getting into the habit of doing some something different and making new friends. So you have something to look forward to always.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, winter depression, winter blues or Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) is very real. Last I heard it affects about 15% of Canadians. I know several people who have suffered with this condition.

Seasonal affective disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LizS (Jan 16, 2014)

I think depression has more to do with sunshine than cold. I'm more depressed in winter, but then I live in Vancouver where it's often gray and rainy in the winter. Each winter, I get away somewhere sunny for a week or two. I would think the UK winter's would be more "depressing" than Calgary winters where, although it can be cold and snowy, it's often sunny to go along with it. Perhaps, if you hibernate indoors in winter and don't get any physical activity, that 'could' contribute to feeling more depressed, but you can always take up a great Canadian winter sport - there are plenty.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Yes, winter depression, winter blues or Seasonal affective disorder (SAD) is very real. Last I heard it affects about 15% of Canadians. I know several people who have suffered with this condition.
> 
> Seasonal affective disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


My wide suffers from SAD. Her mood improved a lot when we moved from the UK to Toronto (even in winter) because it gets a lot more hours of sunshine than anywhere in the UK. Cold winter days never bothered us when the sky was so blue! We walked around staring at the blue sky and sun for the first few days!

When winters get bad or last long, it helps if you embrace it. No sense moping around the house trying to hide from it. We learned how to ice skate, ski and play curling. We went to hockey games. As previously mentioned, Canada is also better equipped to deal with winter. We were in and around Toronto for 7 years and it never bothered us at all.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Indeed, some of the others already mentioned: I am so surprised about how blue the sky is, even when it's -20. May more sun hours than in Belgium. That always makes me so happy.  (even in "the midst of winter")


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Good to hear the positive feedback. Thank you all


----------



## Eugene182 (Mar 11, 2014)

I live in Vancouver and this year it was the first summer when it was actually nice and warm, and the sun was shining. After that its usually cloudy, dark with drizzling rain for like 9 months so it's hard to tell whether its winter or fall or spring. I spent one winter in Edmonton and even though it was cold like hell -40 C it was sunny and felt great.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Amber76.
I live in Vancouver, and needless to say, I recommend the city to anyone. 
Heck, Canadians move to Vancouver. And why not. We have the best weather.
That alone is enough. 
Jobs? Same chances as anywhere else.
Higher prices they say? What's a few cents more. It's not like it's gonna break the bank.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Eugene182 said:


> I live in Vancouver and this year it was the first summer when it was actually nice and warm, and the sun was shining. After that its usually cloudy, dark with drizzling rain for like 9 months so it's hard to tell whether its winter or fall or spring. I spent one winter in Edmonton and even though it was cold like hell -40 C it was sunny and felt great.


And yet Vancouver (which has probably one of the rainiest climates in Canada) still gets about the same annual number of hours of sunshine as Eastbourne which is the sunniest place in the UK!


----------



## Donavann (Mar 13, 2014)

Well I live in Calgary. Each winter i get away somewhere, warm for per week. I would think the UK winter's would be more depressing than Calgary winter where although it can, be cool and snowy it's often warm, to go along with it.


----------

